# General > Application Testing >  [RESOLVED] Simple 2D Zombie Survival

## sk8termatt

I'm new to the world of coding, and I have been working on this project for the past two weeks and I want you to tell me what you think. I'm planning on turning it into a fun little rpg survival just for me and my friends, and who ever else wants to try it I guess.

This is just a simple demo of the game, and I want to see what people think of it, and I badly need tips on what I can do better, or fix. I am a noob to the world of coding and this is my second little project in VB.

----------


## sk8termatt

Oops I forgot to read the thread:  1.  You do not include any compiled code in the attachment. How should I include the code, just vb code? Then couldn't someone just steal my ideas and code?

----------


## Nightwalker83

> How should I include the code, just vb code? Then couldn't someone just steal my ideas and code?


If you include copyright/watermark information such as your name, the date, link back to thread, etc then we would know where to start looking if an exact same idea by someone else came along.

----------


## brad jones

The point of this forum is not to promote programs you've created (that would be advertising/marketing). The point of this forum is to share ideas and to help each other with code and coding issues.  Your post seems to just want to promote your game. Generally we won't link to or allow executable to be posted.

----------


## sk8termatt

Ok thanks for the input, I'm going to upload just the code for the program

----------

